# Bing Maps



## Ghal (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi All,
Looks like Bing have updated their maps of Portugal - click this link for the website: (Bing Maps - Driving Directions, Traffic and Road Conditions).

The satellite/aerial shots appear to be from last summer - whereas Google's satellite/aerial maps are still appear to be about 2+ years old. So if you have had major changes done to your property in the last couple of years it might be worth a look


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice - thanks for posting!


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Ghal said:


> Hi All,
> Looks like Bing have updated their maps of Portugal - click this link for the website: (Bing Maps - Driving Directions, Traffic and Road Conditions).
> 
> The satellite/aerial shots appear to be from last summer - whereas Google's satellite/aerial maps are still appear to be about 2+ years old. So if you have had major changes done to your property in the last couple of years it might be worth a look



Bing = Google and it all looks exactly the same to me. My house remains as it was despite some building last year


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

It must depend on where you are, there is a definite difference in my 'hood.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yup think it's location my Bing area map is at least 3 years old


----------



## Ghal (Feb 24, 2009)

Bing Maps for our part of Lourinha county is definitely only about 1 year old - we had a pool installed at the house last May and its on the Bing map. Whereas Google maps is still only showing the basement of our house having been built - which was the state about 3 years ago. 
I would assume these maps are generated by small airplanes flying up and down the country so there is likely to be a difference between different regions of the country. Also it appears that major towns and neighboring counties are updated more often than more rural areas.
Lets hope they get round to updating the maps for your respective regions asap.

Saying all that I still prefer Google Maps; the street view functionality is useful for checking out junctions and buildings in Lisbon before actually driving down. And the traffic facility helps with planning trips to the airport and Lisbon. Just hoping Google updates it maps soon.


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm not sure how the maps are generated, but they are definitely updated in sections. If you use Google Earth and select Historical imagery, you can see when the pictures are taken and also view older pictures, and by moving your cursor over the map the date changes according to when the picture was taken. 

Our place is near the Obidos lagoon. Google Earth was updated 2009, I was there last September and can see construction that has been completed since I was there.


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting Ghal. 

I'm in Coimbra and the aerial view is post June 2011 as it shows an extension that we built then. The 'Birds Eye view' is totally different and is pre early 2010 as it shows the house still under construction.

Like Ghal I love Google's Streetview of Lisbon and find it very useful when finding my way around. It was such a shame that the project got "shelved" and does not cover the whole of the country.


----------

